# Shrimp tank timelapse



## Protopigeon (3 Mar 2016)

I thought I'd stick the GoPro to my 60L Cherry shrimp tank for a time-lapse. This was taken 17 days after planting and 7 days after adding the shrimp. 



I might do a few more of these as time goes on, to compare how it's progressing...


----------



## Protopigeon (17 Apr 2016)

I took another timelapse of my low-tech 60L shrimp cube. There are some more details in description


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Apr 2016)

That looks epic, would you be willing to share your approach fert wise, liquid carbon; that sort of thing?


----------



## Protopigeon (18 Apr 2016)

Thanks  

So it's an unheated 60L Dennerle cube which stays at ~20C and I'm running a fluval 106

I'm dosing 1 pump Tropica Specialised per day - http://tropica.com/en/plant-care/liquid-fertilisers/specialised-fertiliser/ - the bottle says it's 1.2ml "per pump press" but it kind of depends on how you press it down as to how much you get, so roughly 1ml

and then 1ml Easylife carbo per day https://www.easylife.nl/en/freshwater/easycarbo

20% weekly water change with just dechlorinated tap water. I don't adjust the PH and my tap water is roughly PH 7.3, 10ppm nitrate. 

They seem pretty happy so far.


----------



## Aqua360 (18 Apr 2016)

Protopigeon said:


> Thanks
> 
> So it's an unheated 60L Dennerle cube which stays at ~20C and I'm running a fluval 106
> 
> ...



that's cool, thanks 

I'm trying to emulate something similar, in a 10 litre cube with anubias and dwarf hairgrass; right now my plan is to simply get the plants established well, before i consider shrimp; I'm only after my first restart on this tank, due to placing it next to a heater and sunlight (bad decision lol). Might be that I don't have the skill to do it with shrimp, and only do plants.

That's a nice carpet, is that monte carlo?


----------



## Protopigeon (19 Apr 2016)

Sounds like a plan, I reckon smaller is tougher to get right or keep stable so I would get the plants and tank well established first before adding shrimp!

It is Monte Carlo, I wanted a low tech carpet and it seemed the easiest option for me, it's been great so far. Tropica 1-2-grow.


----------

